# Bilder Gamescom 2010 sind online



## madmaik (28. August 2010)

Habe nun meine Bilder sortiert und auf meinen Server geladen, viel Spaß dabei.


bilder


----------



## RedBrain (28. August 2010)

Das ist kein News, wenn ich das so lese...

Es gibt speziellen Bereich in PCGHX -> Gamescom 2010!



Mfg RedBrain


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2010)

In der Tat, das ist keinen News-Thread wert. Wie RedBrain schon sagt, haben wir ein spezielles Unterfoum dafür. Daher habe ich den Thread dorthin verschoben.


Gruß
Pain


----------



## madmaik (28. August 2010)

OK, danke für´s verschieben.

Hier geht´s zu den Videos:

YouTube - DCMM 2010-Ein Mega Scheißhaufen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FDE_hR-lOc&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il8R38JAG_4&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A72uEEeHYJM&feature=channel


----------

